# Harvest time!!!



## Ad1 (Apr 18, 2006)

Here is my latest harvest, I was away for a couple of weeks during veg during which my bro was looking after things. Unfortunately the plants got nute burnt, but i flowered them anyway (under 800w hps)


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 18, 2006)

damn!!  some fat colas!!  nice stuff...post some dry pics if you can...would love to see those


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 18, 2006)

*Damn just like that. Those are some fat colas. Great job on the grow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Mutt (Apr 18, 2006)

Sweet. those are some FAT colas.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 18, 2006)

wow man..wow


----------

